# My new 3 Row 3D Theater Project



## dstheater (Feb 12, 2011)

I am getting ready to start the construction of my new 3 Row Home Theater and have some questions.
I appreciate any help on my journey to building my Home Theater. 

I really want 3 rows, but am not sure if the room can accommodate it. The dimensions of the Theater are approximately 22’ x 13’ 6”. The finished ceiling height for the majority of the basement is 8’7”. As per the attached floor plan you can see where the 1st 3’ by the screen will be 7’ 8”. That is where I may have a problem with placing the screen. If that ceiling is too low I can start the screen after the 3’ section so that everything is 8’ 7”. If I do that then I am eliminating more length for the 3 Rows which
I really want. 

Here are my concerns or questions that I have:

1.	Is it possible to do 3 rows?

2.	I can eliminate the 4 seats and change it to 3 per a row.

3.	What is the biggest screen size I can get with both lengths as discussed above. I am probably going to get the JVC 3D DLA-X3 Projector. Any suggestions on what kind of screen I should get. I want a transparent screen so I can put the speakers behind it.

4.	I haven’t determined what each riser height should be, but was thinking 8” for each

I am determined to achieve my goal of the 3 rows. I can even reverse the layout 180 degrees so the screen will have a better height placement. If I do that then the last row of the seating will have a shorter ceiling height. I have attached images of the floor plans and 3d images of what look I want. I am up for any suggestions that you may have. 

Thank you.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

dstheater said:


> Here are my concerns or questions that I have:
> 
> 1.	Is it possible to do 3 rows?
> 
> ...


First off welcome to HTS! I'll put my answers to the numbers below.

1. Yes its possible, as long as you are willing to deal with the compromises that will be the first and third row, I'll expand on that in a minute.

2. That will help with reducing the boundary gain for the 2nd and 3rd row since they are already so close to the walls.

3. This will depend on the projector you choose and its lense, also your seating distance should be based off of the screen size.

4. 8" should be ok, depending on the particular seating you choose and the final height of the screen.

Theater rooms are almost always a compromised solution, total room size vs seating vs image size vs acoustics vs aesthetics. Realistically with the layout of your room, I would keep it at 2 rows with 3 seats. This would allow closer to optimal seating locations, both in regards to audio and video. 

With the attached pictures (which not everyone can see until you have 5 posts) the front row will be pretty close especially if you are looking at a 106"+. The back row will have quite a bit of boundary gain as you have 2 walls in very close proximity. 

Good work on the layout but specify what your main goals are with the theater and the figure out what you are willing to compromise and what you aren't willing to compromise.


----------



## dstheater (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

I can get rid of the 1st row but would like to have the back 2 rows on risers. I would like the largest screen as possible. I would like to use this AT screen from SmX:

PL-130-178-CW 1.78:1 130" (3302mm) 73.1" (1857mm) 149.2" (3789mm) 

I went to Projector Central and used their calculator.

JVC DLA-X3

16:9

Throw Distance: 19' 11"
Image Height: 74"
Diagonal: 150"
Image Width: 131"
Screen Gain: 1.0

How far from the floor does the screen need to start at? 

I'm concerned about the 1st 3' ceiling height of 7' 8". I guess I can start the AT screen at the higher ceiling height and the room in the back of the screen will be for speakers. I can then eliminate the 1st row. The width of the room will be 19’ from screen to back off the wall? If I do that then the height of the whole room will be 8’ 7”


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, a 150" diagonal screen is humongous. Most everyone stops at 120". I would be at least a little concerned about whether the projector can throw enough light to make that big a picture look good, especially with 3D shutter glasses on. It would be a good idea to check around to determine the largest screen recommended for the JVC DLA-X3. 

If you decided to get a smaller screen, say 120", then maybe you would be putting your seating a little closer to the screen. I would not recommend anyone sitting any closer than 1 screen width, and that is too close for 3D (for me, and I like to sit close.) But I think it would be good to have three rows of seats so as to allow people to choose their preferred distance from the screen, ranging from 1 or 1 1/2 screen widths back to 2 or 2 1/2.

In my home theater, I really like to lie on the sofa to watch. Mine is L shaped, so I can either sit facing the screen, or lie on the perpendicular portion and still be facing the screen. It is not the way to pack in a dozen people, but for my purposes it works well.

Please let me know when you are finished and are selling tickets.


----------

